

Show HN: World Cup 2014 Schedule with world time and multiple languages - liuh
http://www.timetidy.com

======
mooism2
Bug reports:

Tried changing to the UK time zone but got an error:

    
    
      Not Found
    
      The requested URL /en/Europe--London was not found on this server.
    

Why so many timezones anyway? Europe will have only five timezones during the
World Cup, not one or two per country.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_time_in_Europe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_time_in_Europe)

Wikipedia disagrees with you on the time of England -v- Italy.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_FIFA_World_Cup#Group_D](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_FIFA_World_Cup#Group_D)

~~~
dragon1st
Same here, All South East Asia, East Asia: Not Found!

~~~
liuh
I fixed this bug. Thank you. And, it id hard to believe FIFA official World
Cup website does not provide match schedules in any South East Asian or East
Asian languages!

~~~
dragon1st
Great, Many thanks

